# How to get a Rental before I Leave



## adrienne (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Everybody, I just wanted to know how I could arrange a rental before I leave for Toronto. I’m 23 so it’s a bit scary going by myself so I thought I’d arrange as much as I could before I left, and a place to live is probably a good start I thought 

Any help on how I could secure a place to live before I leave would be great. I’m thinking of going in about 4 months. 

Thanks, 
Adrienne


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi
Do tell us how you get on. My plan will be to get a hotel for up to a month, preferably somewhere like a staybridge inn hotel which actually has a kitchen in your hotel room. This gives me a base of operation whilst I look for a place to live. 

Cheers Chris


----------

